# Shocking Treatment - Watches Of London



## N_B (Jan 8, 2006)

...just a simple advisory and warning

A reissue Poljot - Strela i bought new within the last 6 months decided to go barmy on me...massively gaining and losing time in minutes depending on the orientation fo the watch. On viewing through the clear case back it could be observed that the balance wheel was rotating fast...then slow...then almost stalling...then moving again..all combined the time was everywhere gaining & losing minutes in minutes. Anyway the fault came to a head when the watch stopped working, zero movement in the balance wheel and it could be seen via the caseback that something was wrong with the balance wheel spring, loose or lightly tangled.

After contacting the dealer (unfortunately for me they reside in the US....dont ask) i was told warranty repair would be no probs although to go through the UK agents in order to avoid me sending it to US then them sending it back across the pond. A few calls to Moscow and some lost in translation conversations i find out that WATCHES OF LONDON are the UK reps/contacts...brilliant i think...here we go i'll get i touch and she'll be sorted.

Before calling however i find their website to obtain the number and some info on who they actually are and what they do. As usual the sites got sales pitches galore on it about, Great Service, Warranty repair, Out've Warranty repair the lot. A fone call is made and an Eastern European lady answers who gets a little confused when is ask for Watches of London.....the convo goes further and i mention the watch, the website containing this number and the fact i'm looking for a watch to be repaired.....still sounding confused she says she'll take my details and hand them to a friend who works nights to call me back....hmmmm i think.

Not quite the night time but i recieve a phone call late afternoon from an eastern european sounding guy returning my Watches of London call, all is explained by me and a repair is sought to which i'm abruptly advised they dont repair watches, wished goodbye, the phone is put down and i'm left grinning and thinking 'oh nice one'. Several immediate calls back are ignored/unanswered, probably could see my number so i called a little later called again several times with my number withheld but as soon as he realised who it was the phone was put down again each time....obviously an eastern european customer service trait that i've yet to experiance anywhere else in the world.

Anyway to bring the tale to an end the dealer in the US is prepared to sort from that end it but by the time i've paid postage etc it' would be more economical to simply get it to an appropriate watchmakers/repairers in the UK and pay for repair. Some fone calls later including one to our very own Roy and i end up in the direction of Chris Heal, Seemed a decent guy to chat to who's got a reputation that makes you feel comfy about things so all i need to do now is get the watch packed up and sent off, fingers crossed its not a complex or impossible repair due to parts issues.

If there's a moral of the story its simply be aware of the above....and yes i've done my best not to swear or call people names..hehehe

- N


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

QUOTE(N_B @ Apr 11 2006, 01:36 AM) ←

....and yes i've done my best not to swear or call people names..hehehe

- N

Oh, go on N - let it out 







.








Another case of shabby treatment







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats a shame mate









Th best way to get any satisfaction is to do what youve done allready, spread the word


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This seems to becoming more of a story we are hearing on the grape vine these days. I hope it isn't too costly.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

A second recent Strela sad tale to be sent to Mr Heal. I like the look of those watches, and the originals sound as if they were decent watches, but these stories are putting me off the idea of trying to find one.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I bought one a couple of months ago and so far so good. If it develops problems I'll let everyone know.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your difficulties, it`s also a real shame that the firm in question is now the UK distributers for Poljot etc, charge greatly increased prices compared to what Roy was selling them at and apparently gives such poor service


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

I think it is tempting to buy from USA. The $ollar is weak(ish) and prices, to start with, are cheaper over there.

If all goes well - we could all get good bargains.

Unfortunately there are many stories of fraud (goods never sent or goods not being the right quality) and, in this case, a problem with warranty (**** happens).

Import duties should be paid on imported items and for the sake of an extra - say 15/20%, over here, I think we ought to stick to UK or, if we have to, Continental Europe.

Cheal watch is only one of many good repair sites over here in UK


----------

